# Spotify Playlist for 19th Century Concertos



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Thought I'd share this. If there are any you would like to add that's not on the list, feel free to post it here.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2014)

Nice list man. I'm sure there are plenty more, but off the top of my head, maybe Franck - Piano Concerto No. 2 and a bit of Berwald?


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

I don't have a Spotify account, so I can't see the list, but here are a couple slightly obscure pieces that may or may not be on your list already:

Rimsky-Korsakov Piano Concerto
Rimsky-Korsakov Concert Fantasy
Goldmark Violin Concerto
Lalo Cello Concerto
Any Vieuxtemps Violin Concerto


----------

